# pgsql.so causes php cli core dump



## lashmish (Dec 12, 2009)

freeb 7.2 amd64, 
postgres 8.4.1 server port
php 5.2.11 port

php cli 'always' creates a core, even with 'php -v' only.
the command runs just fine, only creates a core and the error message; also, i can't redirect the error message. so my cronjob keeps generating emails permanently 

when i comment out pgsql.so from the extensions.ini,
there is no more error, but of course no postgres access neither.. also tested changing the order in extensions.ini, but that didnt help neither..

verified it on 2 separate systems, by installing from scratch..
also tested postgres 8.3, but same result..

any help/pointer appreciated,

cheers
-l


----------



## Nightweaver (Dec 12, 2009)

Do you have Curl extension for PHP installed?


----------



## lashmish (Dec 12, 2009)

nope, extensions.ini contains so far only:

```
extension=ctype.so
extension=pcre.so
extension=simplexml.so
extension=spl.so
extension=dom.so
extension=fileinfo.so
extension=filter.so
extension=gd.so
extension=hash.so
extension=iconv.so
extension=json.so
extension=openssl.so
extension=pdo.so
extension=pdo_sqlite.so
extension=pgsql.so
extension=posix.so
extension=session.so
extension=soap.so
extension=sqlite.so
extension=tokenizer.so
extension=xml.so
extension=xmlreader.so
extension=xmlwriter.so
```


----------



## ohauer (Dec 12, 2009)

can you post the output of `# httpd -V`

I had similar problems because apache was build with 
	
	



```
WITH_MPM=worker
```
Building apache with prefork (the default) and rebuilding every php port solved my problem.

Additional which version of libxml2 do you have installed?
see thread 8965


----------



## lashmish (Dec 12, 2009)

wow, thx for the pointer!
followed giraya's lead and removed the last lines from patch-configure of libxml2-2.7.6_1 and voila, php is clean again!
and i didnt have to touch/change the apache installation...

let's see how long this joy lasts,
so far it survived a portfetch and portupgrade and a reboot 

thx again and cheers
-l


----------

